
The iPad Air - DaNmarner
http://www.marco.org/2012/10/29/ipad-air
======
ocean12
Unless new (read: first purchase) customers start buying this thing in droves,
I suspect he's dead wrong on his bet 'the iPad Mini will be the best-selling
iPad from now on'. Most people who already have an iPad love the large screen,
and won't 'downgrade'.

